# Got my new Stuart Models Catalog !!



## ChooChooMike (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeeeee-haaawwww !! Just got the new Stuart Models 76th edition catalog. The Playboy/porn catalog of the model engineering 

http://www.stuartmodels.com/







> The 76th Edition of the Stuart Models catalogue is our largest ever at 224 pages. This full colour catalogue has been fully revised, showing our entire range of stationary and marine steam engines. Our comprehensive selection of boilers, steam and gas fittings, materials and fixings are also fully detailed.
> 
> The catalogue also showcases our ready to run models including the new ranges of marine steam engines and 16mm garden gauge locomotives.



http://www.stuartmodels.com/catalogue.cfm




 





 

​


----------



## scoop (Apr 15, 2009)

I can't believe they charge you 6 quid for a sales brochure in England and 9 quid in the US.The company probably makes a tidy profit in a year without selling a thing,just brochures.Why don't they just let you download it from their website for nothing,it would help offset the exorbitant prices they charge for everything...

 best regards Steve C


----------



## ChooChooMike (Apr 15, 2009)

The catalog price with shipping to the States is about $13 USD. It's 225 pages, color, printed on good paper and rather nicely put together.

I'm not complaining  

Granted the model prices are higher than any other model line. But as they say, feel free to look.

Mike


----------



## mklotz (Apr 15, 2009)

And when Stuart prices themselves into oblivion, the catalog will become a treasured piece of model engineering ephemera and you can sell it on Ebay for hundreds of dollars.


----------



## Maryak (Apr 15, 2009)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> And when Stuart prices themselves into oblivion, the catalog will become a treasured piece of model engineering ephemera and you can sell it on Ebay for hundreds of dollars.



Valid comment Marv. :bow:

I am absolutely gobsmacked at the prices of their castings.     

The thing about wounded bulls springs to mind. : :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## tel (Apr 15, 2009)

I've built two Stuart engines - the 10V way back when the castings were about $40, and the Beam when they were around $200. Stuart stuff is waaaaay beyond my means now.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Apr 15, 2009)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> And when Stuart prices themselves into oblivion, the catalog will become a treasured piece of model engineering ephemera and you can sell it on Ebay for hundreds of dollars.



.... quickly ordering 10 more .... 

One trick I found is to buy an old stock casting set off eBay like I did with my 10H kit. Price was much, much more reasonable for a probably 40+ year old set. Though getting harder to find on eBay as the years pass & sellers get more savvy.

Yeah gotta agree with the comment about pricing themselves outta the market. At least PM Research model kits are still quite reasonable !

Mike


----------

